# Trying to hitchhike from eastern oklahoma to LA, Advice please



## CluelessHero (Dec 9, 2022)

i need some help, and or advice.


----------



## Hobo Corncob (Dec 9, 2022)

1) get map
2) look at map
3) stand at roadside figured out from map
4) stick out thumb
5) realize you read map wrong, have driver drop you off and cross the road to opposite side. 
6) begin again at step 1

Good luck.

No offense, but you're being very vague. Do you have specific questions about a route or gear?...or are you just looking to be spoonfed information?


----------



## superphoenix (Dec 12, 2022)

Do it and learn from experience. Hitchwiki has valuable info. Getting out of big cities is tricky. Good luck.


----------



## CluelessHero (Dec 14, 2022)

Hobo Corncob said:


> 1) get map
> 2) look at map
> 3) stand at roadside figured out from map
> 4) stick out thumb
> ...



Im looking for a good route, i would prefer to trainhop but i cant get into that thread.


----------



## Barf (Dec 14, 2022)

CluelessHero,

Train hoping is dirty and dangerous. If you’ve never rode freight trains before, I suggest that you find a different mode of transportation.

~ Barf


----------



## Zippy Blamo (Dec 25, 2022)

Dress like the kind of person who you want to pick you up, if possible - if you're out in redneck country, stow the spiked jacket and smooth down the mohawk; if you're on your way to a festival, dress like a festival person; etc


----------



## CluelessHero (Dec 26, 2022)

Zippy Blamo said:


> Dress like the kind of person who you want to pick you up, if possible - if you're out in redneck country, stow the spiked jacket and smooth down the mohawk; if you're on your way to a festival, dress like a festival person; etc



thanks sir


----------

